

Bored on a Sunday morning? Learn Python - sgallant
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKTZoB2Vjuk&feature=channel
Originally from reddit 
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/eobjb/bored_on_a_sunday_morning_learn_python/
======
hanula
Never too much of Python promotion. Upvoted.

